# artikel auf www.computerticker.de zum computerbetrug



## dark.phoenix (11 Dezember 2002)

hi all

auf www.computerticker.de war letztens mal ein recht guter artikel zum thema computerbetrug (hmm muesste ich mal suchen)

aber die seite kann ich generell nur empfehlen...

gruss

phoenix


----------

